# Stuck at "Processing" for over a week at Barnes & Noble/Pub it. Anyone else?



## Cheryl Shireman (Feb 11, 2011)

I submitted my novel to B&N PubIt for the Nook over a week ago. They claim it normally takes 24-72 hours for processing, but it has been over a week and I have not heard a word. When I check on the novel the status is still "processing".

When I went through this same process with Amazon/Kindle, my book was available for purchase on Amazon's site within 24 hours of purchase. Great turnaround and wonderful customer service every step of the way. By the way, I have found the same to be true with the Amazon owned CreateSpace.

Has anyone else had problems with B&N and delays? I have emailed them twice and have had no replies whatsoever. There is no phone number to call, so my only alternative was to post on their community board.

Any suggestions or similar experiences?


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

You might want to post this up at Book Bazaar here on KindleBoards where the authors chat.  Maybe more information for you from some of them.


----------



## JMelzer (Mar 21, 2010)

I just went through the exact same thing with PubIt. I sent them a quick email today and presto, my book was magically available. Mind you, they never sent me a response, it was just published. 

*shrug*


----------



## alexisleno (Mar 4, 2011)

I had to call them about mine. They fixed it pretty quickly.


----------



## Gregorythompson (Mar 1, 2011)

The first one I posted took about six days, so based on that I allowed for the extra time for my second upload. Fortunately, that second one only took a day. I called customer service and they said it depends on how many uploads they have (the week I called when my first one was taking so long they said they had an uncommon amount of uploads.) They also said the PubIt feature is still new to B&N and they are working out kinks every day.


----------

